# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Türk Piramitleri 300 Metre Değil

## Ã¶ngre

Arkadaşlar şu konuyu aydınlatayım.Basın başta olmak üzere üinde xian bölgesinge beyaz piramit adıyla anılan ve 300 metrelik olduğu söylenen taş bir piramitten bahsediliyor.Başlığı 300 metre değil diye açtım ki insanlar gerçeğini okusun.
2. dünya savaşı sonrası Amerikan uçağının 350 metre diye rapor verdiği ve 1990lı yıllarda bir Alman araştırmacının gizlice resimlerini çektiği de doğrudur.2003 yılında discovery kanalı piramitler hakkında bir brlgesel çekti ve 1. bölümde bu piramide yer verdi.Video görüntüleri ile bunu gösterdi.şimdi hakkında kısaca bilgi vereyim.
Boyu 60 metre ve taştan değil yığma topraktan yapılmış.üevresinde ve o bölgede pek çok küçük yığma topraktan yapılmış piramit mevcut.Hemen yanıbaşında bir mağarada 7000 heykelden oluşan 1974 bulunan bir bölge mevcut.Eğer internete terra cotta askerleri veya terra cotta soldiers yazarsanız resimlerine ulaşabilirsiniz.Ama bölgedeki eserler çin kültürüne ait değil.üünkü üin bu bölgeye 1750 yılında ilk defa işgal ederek girdi.Ceviz kabuğu programında başlayan ve düzelmeyen 300 metrelik piramit konusu insanlar tarafından gerçek olmadığı öğrenildiğinde 16000 yıllık Türk tarihi konusunda ki delillerimizinde göz ardı edilmesine yol açabilir.Zaten Kazım Mirşan hocamız 300 metrelik bir ölçüden hiç söz etmedi.Haluk Tarcan hoca ile başlayan bir süreç.Arkadaşlar duyarlı olalım ve lütfen internette gezen 300 metrelik bu hatayı düzeltelim.
TANRI TüRKü KORUSUN VE YüCELTSİN

----------


## anau

*Türk Piramitlari* 
Bu konuyu sanirim Hulki Cevizoglu'nun kitabi Tarih Türkler'de Baslar'da okumustum...

Uygarlığın temelinde 'yazı' vardır. Bugüne kadar bilinen gerçek, yazının Sümerler tarafından bulunduğu şeklinde idi. O nedenle, pek çok kitapta 'tarihin Sümer'de başladığı' ileri sürülür. Bu kitapta, ayrıntılarıyla okuyacağınız gibi, ortaya konan 'yeni tarih tezi' ile 'tarihin Türkler'de başladığı' görülüyor. 

Tanınmış bilimadamımız Prof. Dr. Bozkurt Güvenç diyor ki: 'Batı'nın Türkler'le ilgili ve asıl affedemediği husus şudur. Batı,200-300 yıldan beri dünya tarihini yapmaktadır ve hep kazanmıştır dünyayla olan çatışmalarında.' 

Türkler, yüzyıllarca Avrupa'nın gizli ya da açık saldırılarına hedef oldu. Bu saldırılar kimi zaman 'bilimsel' kılıflara büründürüldü. Yabancılar bir 'film senaryosu' gibi bizim için bir 'tarih senaryosu' yazmışlar, kendi ülkelerinde bunu yürürlüğe koydukları gibi -ne yazık ki- Türkiye'ye de kabul ettirmişler... 

Sonuçta, öyle bir noktaya gelindi ki, Türkiye kendi tarihini yabancılardan öğrenir oldu. İşin ürkütücü yanı ise, onyıllarca bunun farkına bile varamamış olmamızdı! .. 

Ancak, yakın zamanda görüldü ki, Batı'nın önyargılı ve dayatmacı sözde bilimsel değerlendirmeleri eksik temeller üzerine oturuyor. 

Günümüzün siyasal gelişmelerini yönlendirmek isteyen Batılı güçler, bilime de politika karıştırılmasını sağlayarak, 'tarih yapanlar sadık kalmayan tarih yazıcılarını' öne çıkarmaya devam ediyor. 

Bu kitapta yer alan, karşı çıkanlar tarafından bile çürütülemeyen yeni tarih tezini, Batı'nın Türkler'i tarihsiz bırakma ve Türk Tarihi'nden kurtulma çabalarını, Türkiye üzerine oynanan oyunları, Türkler'i sevmeyen Türkologları, Türk Tarihi'ni yabancılardan öğrenmenin üzücü yanını, Türkiye'deki acınacak ilgisizliği, bilimsellik maskesiyle yapılan papağan eğitimi ve Oryantalizm'in yıkıcı etkilerini büyük bir ilgiyle okuyacağınıza eminim. 

Böylece, 'Türklüğün medeni vasfı güneş gibi doğacaktır' diyen büyük Atatürk'ü daha iyi anlayacak ve 'Bu 2. Kurtuluş Savaşı'dır' diyen bilimadamlarına hak vereceksiniz.

----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## a_iverson

Evet ben de National Geographic'te bununla ilgili belgesel izlemiştim. Yüksekliği 70-80 metre mi neymiş. Hepsi kumdan yapılmış mezarlar. Sadece 1-2 tanesi açık. Sebebi de define arayan kişilerin daha önceden açmış olmasından ötürü. Diğerlerini üin, mezar oldukları için açmak istemiyormuş. Yasak bölge de değil sanırım. Etrafında tarım yapılıyor, yerleşim yerleri var. Açık olan mezarlara ziyaret edilebiliyor.
Kazım Mirşan'ın da zaten böyle bir iddiası, çalışması yok. Kazım Mirşan sadece ama sadece yazıtlar üzerinden çalışma yapıyor. Yazı yoksa çalışması da yok. Ama onun yanında olan Turgay Tüfekçioğlu ve Haluk Tarcan '' Eğer yaşları Mısır Piramitlerinden eskiyse Türk piramitleri olabilir '' diyorlar. üünkü o kadar eskiyse üinliler henüz o bölgede yaşamıyorlar. Ama National Gepgraphic söyledi tarihlerini de aklımda değil şimdi. O kadar eski değil yani yine M.ü önce ama. Krallar, Kraliçeler, Generallerin mezarlarıymış bunlar.

----------

